#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [商品] 巴格達的獅群/榮耀(Pride of Baghdad)

## MINE

2003年美軍攻擊伊拉克，大軍打到了巴格達
在炮火之下，巴格達動物園裡有四隻獅子在混亂中跑出了園外
----這個是真實事件

巴格達的獅群(Pride of Baghdad)就是以這個事件改編的漫畫
雖然說這是以這四隻獅子為主角
其實從英文標題來看
Pride這個字除了指"獅群"，同時也有"尊嚴"、"驕傲"的意思在
簡單來說
這是用這些獅子來諷刺這次戰爭的漫畫

除了故事政治味道重之外
這個畫家的獅子畫得很不錯哦
寫實風格，底子很扎實
相當不錯的作品
在這裡推薦給大家

官網:
http://www.dccomics.com/graphic_novels/?gn=5723

Amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/Pride-Baghdad-...e=UTF8&s=books

----------


## J.C.

最近找到了中文翻譯版本
畫得是蠻不錯的 不過有些血腥畫面 可以算是限制級的漫畫了
結局結束的很哀傷 四隻獅子是被美軍亂槍打死的 因為畫得太寫實 看的時候非常心痛難過
這故事的主旨是諷刺美國與反戰 不是保育動物 建議喜歡動物的版友還是別看比較好...

想看的人可以在這個網址裡觀看 !!血腥畫面警告!!
http://hi.baidu.com/guangzuo/album/%...C4%C8%D9%D2%AB

----------


## 阿難

畫功好棒啊~(淚)
是很好的作品~

果然是限制級的
噴血啦,床上運動啦都有(汗...獅子不會在床上幹吧...)
不過...噴血的我看得多了,沒有什麼感覺...(死)

----------


## tsuki.白

想不到這部作品還是出于美國作家之手...
是暗地裏在諷刺美軍嗎?

畫風很不錯
顔色非常明亮柔和,有種看了就無法抗拒的感覺

把自己的思想寄托在動物身上來表現...真是個好點子呢

很想買...但是完全被價格嚇到了=口=!!!

----------


## 快樂狼人

感謝MINE分享~光看封面就覺得好讚喔XD畫面有夠真實~

也感謝JC免費直接貼完整翻譯版

----------


## 胡狼烏加

整部作品的畫風偏橘紅色，很有中東的風格。

真的很有趣，第一次接觸這種作品。

感覺好新奇，而且真是感觸良多阿阿....

----------


## TYPHOON

我覺得橘紅色有戰爭的感覺呢XD
除了畫風以外
劇情也很寫實
不過應該算輔導級(我是覺得還沒有限制級的程度啦)

----------


## wingwolf

好淒慘的故事……

四只獅子都被打死了……

不過……
像美軍士兵說得那樣吧……
他們都自由了……

----------


## 熾祈

最後一句我哭了（爆）

感覺有點深度的一部漫畫，整體來講顏色用的很調和、讓人看了很舒服，
獅子的寫實風格也挺喜歡的ＸＤＤˇˇ

----------


## 犬上咩咩仔

= =
  james jean
當年排第三的視覺封面設計
已經被介紹過了吧
不過當時大家似乎沒多大興趣

一定要畫出獸來才會引人注目嗎
象征意義的
snowfall後面的狼就象征殘暴的sudan

----------


## 君尼爾獅

我很喜歡這一本的風格，他畫的獅子以及他的上色
好想要這一本，可是我去露天、奇摩拍賣和網頁搜尋都沒有能賣的030
不知道在哪裡可以買得到啊....?

----------


## 巴少

好淒慘的故事= =

血腥場面真的看的好恐怖

謝謝J.C的免費網址

----------

